# Favorite villagers in lower teirs?



## EgotisticalKarp (Jan 11, 2015)

I know a lot of people only have dreamiesthat are in teir 1 and 2 but i like some of the lower teirs because they were in my first animal crossing town, my favorite out of the lower teirs is Becky and Curly whats yours?


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 11, 2015)

Rooney is my favorite villager of all time and he's tier 5.

That goes to show you that I have weird tastes in villagers.


----------



## purple_cupcakes (Jan 11, 2015)

Isn't Pashmina is tier 4? I think she's super cute ~


----------



## Squidward (Jan 11, 2015)

purple_cupcakes said:


> Isn't Pashmina is tier 4? I think she's super cute ~



I agree, Pashmina is such a cutie.
I also like Hazel and Tipper so much, I don't even get why Tipper is tier 5. <3


----------



## VanillaBean (Jan 11, 2015)

Aurora and Pashmina <3


----------



## Beardo (Jan 11, 2015)

Beardo should be in tier 1


----------



## people (Jan 11, 2015)

I don't know what tier Shari is but she is so cute and a my fav


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jan 11, 2015)

I like Joey. He's tier 4 I believe.


----------



## oreo (Jan 11, 2015)

Walker. He is tier 5.


----------



## Heyden (Jan 11, 2015)

Aurora, tbh she should be in tier 3


----------



## PinkWater (Jan 11, 2015)

Pierce. I don't know why he's not in at least tier 4. He and Apollo are the best-looking eagles, imo.


----------



## unluckiestclover (Jan 12, 2015)

Tabby is tier 5 and is my favorite villager of all time. She and I go waaay back. 7-year-old me was homeschooled and had no friends. I played Wild World obsessively for years. Tabby moved into my town, and I remember the first time I gave her clothes, she loved them even though it was an orange jumpsuit. I would always stay at her house and talk until she would talk no more.

I love Tabby.


----------



## Holla (Jan 12, 2015)

I love Avery, Drift, and Sydney who are all Tier 5. I also love Pashmina and Benjamin both tier 4. I have my fair share of upper tiers in my town (just click the spoiler in my sig), but I still have a good number of lower tiers that I love too.


----------



## Astro Cake (Jan 12, 2015)

My favorite tier 4 is Blanche and my favorite tier 5 is probably Renee.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 12, 2015)

Lobo should be on tier one 
or at least in similar position to Wolfgang


----------



## zettecrossing (Jan 12, 2015)

I love Elvis! He like a giant angry kitty, he is my one ttu lov
I got him from someones void and he moved in near my house. I hated him but he ended up being flipping cute as hell so I kept him and hes become a favorite :->


----------



## Tap Dancer (Jan 12, 2015)

I love Cyrano and Tabby as much as, if not more than, my "popular" villagers.


----------



## Ashuro (Jan 12, 2015)

Deli is super super underrated. He's cute. Lobo is one of the coolest wolf but underrated. Pashmina is underrated as well but maybe the best Uchi.


----------



## Ku_otaku1 (Jan 12, 2015)

Agreed Lobo should be higher up! I love his big wolfy eyes


----------



## Wholockian (Jan 12, 2015)

Goldie-
I always liked goldie, she's my 2nd fave over all the tiers (Rosie is my favourite, but she is tier 1)

Daisy-
Basically goldie #2

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also like Benjamin, who is my favourite addition to the new games

And Tabby... Tabby is cool and I love her face. I find it somehow adorable


----------



## katronsensei (Jan 12, 2015)

I'm not sure what tiers these are in... These two just never seem to be talked about. ^^:
I love Eunice and Sydney. They're both normal types and well.. THEYRE SO SWEET. I have Eunice at the moment and I lov her. I imagine her and muffy are BFFs because theyre both sheeps XD


----------



## CCwolsey (Jan 12, 2015)

I like Twiggy and Marcie a lot, and they're both tier 5. Twiggy especially is hilarious sometimes.


----------



## Heartcore (Jan 13, 2015)

Benjamin!


----------



## Mr. Marowak (Jan 14, 2015)

Do I have to pick just one? There are tons of good ones. Rodeo, Big Top, Astrid, victoria, there are tons of em.


----------



## Skynetz (Jan 14, 2015)

Ozzie is my fav and he's bottom tier


----------



## Paramore (Jan 14, 2015)

Jeremiah. hes perf


----------



## nelyse24 (Jan 14, 2015)

I really really really love Lyman. Just looking at him makes me smile, I wish I had him so badly. Seems like I can't find him anywhere.


----------



## MayorGong (Jan 14, 2015)

Cube  I have him in ACWW and he was my favourite :3


----------



## Hazel (Jan 14, 2015)

Aurora, Agnes and Bones are all awesome villagers, I can't understand why they're not at least tier 3


----------



## WoolenMittens (Jan 14, 2015)

Bella, Savannah and POPPY! She's tier 3 i think?? but still shame she's not tier 1. Bella is adorbs! And so is Bree~


----------



## Swablu (Jan 14, 2015)

Tier 3: Bruce/Lobo/Pekoe
Tier 4: Ribbot/Daisy
Tier 5: Nan/Caroline

I really like the low tier normals ;v;


----------



## vbunny (Jan 14, 2015)

I really like Chrissy! though I've also gotten attached to Margie  I'd probably dig Julian tho cause canon gay horse.


----------



## hoobster4 (Jan 20, 2015)

Aurora is super chic, I like her ^.^


----------



## Azza (Jan 20, 2015)

Apple is so awesome!!! Although I don't see many other people who want her... :/


----------



## Lemmy (Jan 21, 2015)

I love Baabara so so much, I reset the game 114 to get her owo I think she is in the lowest tier.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 22, 2015)

Bertha is my favorite.


----------



## Boccages (Jan 22, 2015)

Pate, Canberra, Friga


----------



## Bon Bonne (Jan 23, 2015)

Egbert is my fave ever, and apparently he in tier 5. welp. 
(I never even knew about this tier nonsense until I joined these forums)


----------



## Maris82084 (Jan 23, 2015)

Hopper. He is one of my faves.


----------



## Jou (Jan 23, 2015)

my favorite might be Avery from tier 5. ;v; i want him so bad...


----------



## xTurnip (Jan 23, 2015)

Lyman. He's adorable. And his house is perf.


----------



## oreo (Jan 23, 2015)

Azza said:


> Apple is so awesome!!! Although I don't see many other people who want her... :/



She is super adorable. I know a few who would rant about her unrealistic huge eyes. ; w ;


----------



## Maris82084 (Jan 23, 2015)

I love apple too. So cute.


----------



## Candy_Rose (Jan 23, 2015)

I love Pashmina, Butch, Vladimir and Static <3 

I also really like Truffles because she was the very first friend I made the very first time I picked up animal crossing for the gamecube.  

No one else seems to like Truffles much.


----------



## douten (Jan 23, 2015)

I think Ken the ninja/fighter chicken is awesome! I mean he has a katana in his house!! I like to think he's a reference to Street Fighter's Ken, even though he's not really lol


----------



## AustrailanBucket (Jan 23, 2015)

Pate! best duck ever!


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 24, 2015)

Pecan. She's... She would fit the role of the "pretty squirrel princess" Marshal was talking about. That's why she loves Pit so much. An ambiguous member of royalty with a magical amulet with a jewel from a Washington-based volcano that last erupted in 1980 would LOVE a spunky angel whose mother so happens to be a goddess with an army.


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 24, 2015)

I think Bettina is super cute! no one ever looks for her, she barely pops up on cycling threads....


----------



## welie (Jan 25, 2015)

Marcel is my boy.


----------



## tokkio (Jan 25, 2015)

Honestly I don't even like the idea that the villagers are in "tiers".. I know some people who actually hate villagers for the sole reason that they're in the lower tiers -__- but anyway I really love Tabby, Henry, Cole, Melba, and Pudge! They're just so cute lol


----------



## Hayze (Jan 25, 2015)

Bangle, Melba, Victoria, Deena, Simon, and Bones. I. Love. Bones.


----------



## elliebeebee (Jan 25, 2015)

Shari is pretty adorable


----------



## Ami (Jan 25, 2015)

I like Aurora, Midge, Chevre, Gala, Goldie, and Hamlet


----------



## ProfessorMiku (Jan 25, 2015)

Chow is my favorite villager, and he's tier 5! We have been besties since the original GC AC. He moved out of my town once, and I was a wreck, but I did the 16-villager cycle to get him back. I even sculpted his head in clay.


Spoiler


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 25, 2015)

Yeah, I see.


----------



## snapdragon (Jan 25, 2015)

Pashmina!


----------



## iTzDannyHD (Jan 25, 2015)

My favorite tier five is Bill; without a doubt. He was the first villager I talked to in Animal Crossing WW, and he was the only villager to stay until I quit the game.


----------



## AidenTheGamer (Jan 26, 2015)

Static! He's in Tier 4, sadly.


----------



## Milleram (Jan 26, 2015)

Ozzie is my second favourite villager, and he's tier 5. I don't understand why. What's not to love about an adorable koala?


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jan 27, 2015)

Sterling is my bro. Glad he got a bump to tier 4.


----------



## Mignon (Jan 27, 2015)

My absolute favorite villager is Gaston, who's sittin' pretty in Tier 5! (and he probably likes it that way)

Beardo and Curt are also in Tier 5, and poor Goldie is in Tier 4. The others I can admit belong in the lower tiers, but poor Goldie is such a sweet pea. ; o;


----------



## Heyden (Jan 27, 2015)

All of my dreamies are in tier 5 except Sydney, in tier 4 lol  easy and cheap for me to obtain them~


----------



## Goop (Jan 27, 2015)

I had him in my first town and I wish I still had him:
Shep.

I loved that sheep dog so much. He always brightened up my day. <3​


----------



## Inkbug (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm shocked there's no love for Fuschia! She's one of my absolute faves. I also really love Penelope and can't understand why she's not more popular p. That bow is PRECIOUS.


----------



## Candy_Rose (Jan 28, 2015)

Inkbug said:


> I'm shocked there's no love for Fuschia! She's one of my absolute faves. I also really love Penelope and can't understand why she's not more popular p. That bow is PRECIOUS.




I recently met Penelope in a dream town and I really adore her and her bow!


----------



## Goop (Jan 28, 2015)

Totally forgot to mention someone very important in my last post:






Goat boyfriend. ❤​


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jan 29, 2015)

Frobert! He's so adorable! I will always regret not stopping him from leaving my town ;(


----------



## matthevvv (Jan 29, 2015)

I love Wendy!


----------



## Karminny (Jan 29, 2015)

Dizzy, Midge (Tier 5) 
Tammy (Tier 4)


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 30, 2015)

I like Pecan a lot, since she was the only one (besides Nibbles) to stay in my Wild World town until my cartridge broke.

I spent the ENTIRETY of my New Leaf town looking for her, having searched HIGH, having searched LOW, LOW and HIGH, HIGH and LOW, until one day... the day after getting a Golden Rose, I looked at the campsite to see if someone was there, and I saw that none other than Pecan herself showed up!

I bragged to all you guys on the Bell Tree Forums, and everyone on Miiverse, and even my mother!


----------



## creme (Jan 31, 2015)

marcie is super cute i think! i also like gaston and freckles. >8)


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 31, 2015)

That's nice...


----------



## mikespike777 (Jan 31, 2015)

Gabi, Bones, Deli, Annalise, Blaire, Big Top, Bangle. All are favorites of mine, and all are Tier 5.

Not to mention, a lot of Tier 4's are also my favorites (Poncho, Aurora, Savannah, Goldie, Rooney).

Even for Tier One villagers, I only like a handful of them. Guess I'm an outlier.


----------



## Karminny (Jan 31, 2015)

mikespike777 said:


> Gabi, Bones, Deli, Annalise, Blaire, Big Top, Bangle. All are favorites of mine, and all are Tier 5.
> 
> Not to mention, a lot of Tier 4's are also my favorites (Poncho, Aurora, Savannah, Goldie, Rooney).
> 
> Even for Tier One villagers, I only like a handful of them. Guess I'm an outlier.



Poncho's in my WW town and I've been looking for him in acnl :c


----------



## MishMeesh (Jan 31, 2015)

Bangle!!! She's a sweetie and I think her design super cute. Nan also. They're both in Tier 5.

Bluebear and Roald are both Tier 4. I'm not sure why Bluebear's not more popular. Her name is the cutest pun. Roald I just like for personal reasons (mainly because I changed his greeting and catchphrase to "noot noot" to make him my personal Pingu).


----------



## Soundmotion (Jan 31, 2015)

Pierce FTW


----------



## Maris82084 (Jan 31, 2015)

Portia is tier 5 and she is one of my favorites.


----------



## crestedbooka (Feb 1, 2015)

Alfonso! I also like Deli


----------



## spCrossing (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm honestly surprised Poppy isn't popular here.

She's so adorable.


----------



## pika62221 (Feb 1, 2015)

I wouldn't call them my favorite, but Rooney and Pashmina have grown on me. Rooney is an original, he's going no where, and Pashmina was my 10th and final to move in back in October of 2013, so after months and months and months of daily play, talking to them (as well as the other 8) everyday, like it or not, I'm stuck with them- more stuck with Pashmina as long as I keep declining the other 9's move requests. They're not all that bad, after almost 18 months, I've learned to live with them (Rooney especially), so little by little we're becoming "friends"- at least I don't beat either or yell at them with the megaphone anymore with my mayor character (that's what the other 3 players are for, they annoy my mayor, my other player clobbers them). They both have given my mayor player multiple pics of themselves, and requested every possible PWP an uchi and cranky can, so it's all good I guess.


----------



## Acnl-Forever (Feb 1, 2015)

Muffy is cute. :3


----------



## seanrc (Feb 1, 2015)

My favorite is Sly, but that's a bit obvious.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Feb 1, 2015)

I think any elephant, ostrich, alligator, and eagle villager in general are underrated.

Can't forget koalas too.


----------



## Karminny (Feb 1, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> I think any elephant, ostrich, alligator, and eagle villager in general are underrated.



Sly, Dizzy.


----------



## Torts McGorts (Feb 2, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> I think any elephant, ostrich, alligator, and eagle villager in general are underrated.



Especially Gayle! That lovely Tier 5 gator deserves more love!

Also, I second whoever mentioned Pate further up thread. I think I've cycled through 16 for her, and may try to get her back, if/when Pompom pings.


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 2, 2015)

The vast majority of my favorite villagers are in the bottom tiers! It's funny how tastes differ. I think Rosie is my only tier 1 dreamie and now that I've seen how popular she is I've started setting my sights elsewhere. Big Top and Gala are such cuties. And I have and adore Kidd!


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 2, 2015)

My favorite right now is PASHMINA! She is a Tier 4 but I think she has a lot more fans and deserves a spot higher up on the list!


----------



## peppy villager (Feb 2, 2015)

Twiggy ; A ; My precious little peppy bird.


----------



## mayorkaleigh (Feb 2, 2015)

benjamin, he's in tier 3 but he's just the cutest thing ever ( /)w(\✿)


----------



## airpeaches (Feb 2, 2015)

Jeremiah and Cube are my absolute favorites~ <3
Both are Tier 4~​


----------



## Raviuchiha (Feb 2, 2015)

Snake!


----------



## g u m m i (Feb 2, 2015)

Wart Jr.


----------



## cb987654 (Feb 2, 2015)

Kidd Is such a sweet heart!! I see him as a cute little geeky goat just trying to find love! I think kidd and molly make a cute couple in my town, they live close to eachother and always talk about eachother. 
I also have Blaire and snooty villagers are not usually my favorite characters but she doesn't even act snooty! Molly and Blaire are neighbors too and they get along really well, always swapping outfits and catchphrases!


----------



## lykkelille (Feb 4, 2015)

Sydney & Bones & Agnes <3


----------



## Azza (Feb 7, 2015)

I really like pango, but she got rejected into tier 5.....


----------



## Candy_Rose (Feb 7, 2015)

Azza said:


> I really like pango, but she got rejected into tier 5.....



I love Pango as well, she is my FAVORITE of the anteaters and one of my all time favorite peppies!


----------



## honeymoo (Feb 7, 2015)

this babe​


----------



## DCB (Feb 7, 2015)

She's not my favorite, but I'm a bit surprised that Mint is so low-tiered.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 7, 2015)

I have to say... my favorites are Ava and Pecan, and Charlise too.


----------



## toenuki (Feb 8, 2015)

I used to luv Coco. I also have Carmen. So cute!
I was in that phase. She randomly moved in and I was happy. Then I just restarted my town after she moved. 
Carmen is my starter.

- - - Post Merge - - -



> Quote by honeymoo:
> This babe



I have her as my starter!  So cute!



> Quote by FuzzyBengal247:
> Wart Jr.



I have him as my starter! Still there too.


----------



## Kristen (Mar 9, 2015)

Robin is my absolute favourite, and I believe she's tier 5. She's been in every single town I've had since I've started playing AC for the Gamecube and has always been my best friend. So she's been my fave and friend for about 12/13 years.


----------



## starlightsong (Mar 9, 2015)

Out of tiers 4 and 5, I have had and liked:
Purrl, Wendy, Blanche, Diva, Peanut, and Savannah. Especially Savannah and Purrl!! I love both of them 
Edit -- Oh yes, and Pinky! Pinky is absolutely adorable!!


----------



## Timegear (Mar 9, 2015)

Pompom has been in every game I've had since Wild World, she's such a cutie! 

I also love Peck, Carmen, and Pango c:


----------



## Hipster (Mar 9, 2015)

Bree! She does not deserve to be in the low tiers! I have to say shes a great fashion adviser and cute mouse<3
She's definitely my cup of tea.


----------



## SRS (Mar 9, 2015)

Caroline is adorable and she's tier 5. Others I had in my first village in CF are nostalgic favorites, like Peewee, Boomer, Olivia, Lolly, and Kitty. I know Lolly is high tier but I don't think any of the rest are.


----------



## lithiumlatte (Mar 9, 2015)

one of my dreamies is bella, who's tier 5 last time I checked 
I also love bree and gala! (both tier 5's) they are so cute :3


----------



## pippy1994 (Mar 10, 2015)

Rocco is my absolute favourite <3
I don't classify Hopper as a lower tier, isn't he in the 3rd tier?
Some others I love are Cyrano, Pierce, Egbert, Mint, Canberra, Opal, Goldie, Rod and Biskit. Not sure what tiers they are all in.


----------



## Heyden (Mar 10, 2015)

Goldie, Poncho, Aurora, Olivia


----------



## sakurakiki (Mar 10, 2015)

Melba! <3 She's absolutely adorable & I still can't believe she's only in Tier 5.


----------



## starlightsong (Mar 10, 2015)

Omg, I just realized that I forgot Olivia and Static were tier 4! I'm gonna have to go through the list again--Static was a dreamie!


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Mar 10, 2015)

I love Bettina and Dizzy they're both soo cute! I still can't believe they're tier 5 (at least they were last I checked)


----------



## MissHappyNarwhal (Mar 10, 2015)

Buck, Elvis and Frobert were really sweet when they were in my town. Buck still is in my town, but I hope to move him out soon.


----------



## Tap Dancer (Mar 10, 2015)

MissHappyNarwhal said:


> Buck, Elvis and Frobert were really sweet when they were in my town. Buck still is in my town, but I hope to move him out soon.



I had Buck in every WW town I created. I liked him a lot. ♥


----------



## Hoshi (Mar 10, 2015)

I was attached to my originals, especially Samson the Mouse. I had Gloria and Dotty and I loved them too. I always feel a little bad letting 1 go if I find a villager I really wanted, but that's just how it is. I liked Elvis, he even sent me one of his thrones, which has a crazy catalog price. Out of the ones I haven't had so far I like Caroline the most.


----------



## meenz (Mar 10, 2015)

One of my favorite villagers is Cole! I think he's in Tier Five and it makes me super sad


----------



## tumut (Mar 10, 2015)

meenz said:


> One of my favorite villagers is Cole! I think he's in Tier Five and it makes me super sad


Cole for tier two.
And Cube's x's for eyes are adorable, I like him better than Stitches who is also cute. But tier 4 really?


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 10, 2015)

meenz said:


> One of my favorite villagers is Cole! I think he's in Tier Five and it makes me super sad



I have Cole and find him absolutely wonderful, honestly. I was searching around for a lazy villager and he stuck out to me - mostly because of his interesting appearance at first, but then the first thing he said to me once he moved in was that bit about trying to move all his furniture with his toes... he brings it up every few days and I'm just like ;_; COLE


----------



## pharbro (May 5, 2015)

my fave is moe!! he's near the bottom of tier 4 i think!


----------



## hollowbunnie (May 6, 2015)

Mine would have to be Blaire and Pecan. Who wouldnt love those two adorable little squirrels???


----------

